# How far to catch offshore fish out of Galveston??



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Now I know there are threads about this for different species of fish on 2cool, but I would like to get into trolling and trying to head out further and would like to get a general idea of how far to go out of Galveston for these types of fish. Hopefully if there is a list of common offshore fish in one list it will help people in the future. Granted I personally don't have a big boat with twins but would like to get an idea of what might be possible. So how far do you think would you need to go out for the following and possibly about what water depth.

1. Snapper
2. Ling
3. Kingfish
4. Wahoo
5. Amberjack
6. Tuna (black/yellow etc.)
7. Anything else???


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

I added my 2 cents below



Wizness said:


> Now I know there are threads about this for different species of fish on 2cool, but I would like to get into trolling and trying to head out further and would like to get a general idea of how far to go out of Galveston for these types of fish. Hopefully if there is a list of common offshore fish in one list it will help people in the future. Granted I personally don't have a big boat with twins but would like to get an idea of what might be possible. So how far do you think would you need to go out for the following and possibly about what water depth.
> 
> 1. Snapper 12 nm plus
> 2. Ling beach front out
> ...


----------



## spectackler1 (Jun 28, 2005)

*Durado*

I've Caught Durado within 15nm a few times.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

1. Snapper
2. Ling
3. Kingfish
4. Wahoo
5. Amberjack
6. Tuna (black/yellow etc.)
7. Anything else???


use to catch snapper out of kayaks out of Galveston
Catch ling out of the surf at times, other times they can not be found
Kings are an infestation they are everywhere
Wahoo aprox 70 miles, get lucky at 50 miles at times
Amberjack aprox 70 miles get lucky and get some closer
Tuna, black 70 miles, yellow do not know
DoDos can be caught as close as a few miles when water right
grouper, 60+ miles
b-liners, same as AJs

My distances are SM


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

spectackler1 said:


> I've Caught Durado within 15nm a few times.


forgot to add dorado to the list. Thanks


----------



## TarponDude (Jun 27, 2012)

Agree with everything above.

Winter Snapper move in closer and can be had from the TPWD reefs(9nm) and maybe even the jetties.

When it gets balmy in the summer and the blue water moves in, it never hurts to use bigger tackle.

I got broken off by a 60-80lb wahoo at 35nm last summer while drifting for kingfish. Fought it for a while and then its body got on the 20lb mono.

I now have 12' 60lb leaders on everything.

It's like dressing for the job you want, not the job you have. Tackle for a bigger fish than you are "fishing for".


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I fished a few of the short rigs last summer out of Galvez. Water depth was ~55-65 ft at ~12 miles or so from the end of the jetties. Saw a whole bunch of short cobia in the 30" range. Few sharks. Some spanish macks. Blue fish. Bunch o spade fish. A handful of small red snapper in the 10" range. You're better off making the run out of Freeport. Shorter run to get to nice water, especially if you're running a small boat and fuel is an issue.


----------



## jhua (May 13, 2011)

Jolly Roger said:


> 1. Snapper
> 2. Ling
> 3. Kingfish
> 4. Wahoo
> ...


didn't know snapper were that close! Caught em out of yaks in Freeport but not Galveston


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

I know it's rare but we caught a blue marlin 40 miles out of Freeport.


----------



## LayedBack1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Agree with most everything, except I didn't know there were any Red Snapper left. That they were extinct


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Ive caught wahoo and ajs 30 miles out of gorda before. blackfin 40 plus yellowfin 70 plus but may get lucky closer in. everything else beachfront out.


----------

